# Is a 44' too much?



## JustinB (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a friend who owns a 1970's sailboat. It's a Cape Cod Shipbuilding Mercer 44'. The inboard diesel gave out last fall so he has had it dry in his yard awaiting a new engine. So anyways, on Memorial Day some drunk thought his yard was a road and hit the supports holding the boat up. It fell over and the mast got bent, a hole in the hull the size of a dinner plate as well as the sails getting trashed. Nothing else got damaged but his insurance company offered him $200,000. They let him keep it for $15,000. That's where I come in.

Does this seem like a headache? I have a 70's Catalina 27' and it's a dream. I am thinking of taking the summer off from work and getting sailing lessons, getting her fixed, and sailing her to Europe. I sailed the Cat to the Azores last summer single handed. Not sure if that's possible on this. My friend always had it perfectly maintained by the company that built it so it is just a matter of fixing it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

JustinB said:


> I have a friend who owns a 1970's sailboat. It's a Cape Cod Shipbuilding Mercer 44'. The inboard diesel gave out last fall so he has had it dry in his yard awaiting a new engine. So anyways, on Memorial Day some drunk thought his yard was a road and hit the supports holding the boat up. It fell over and the mast got bent, a hole in the hull the size of a dinner plate as well as the sails getting trashed. Nothing else got damaged but his insurance company offered him $200,000. They let him keep it for $15,000. That's where I come in.
> 
> Does this seem like a headache? I have a 70's Catalina 27' and it's a dream. I am thinking of taking the summer off from work and getting sailing lessons, getting her fixed, and sailing her to Europe. I sailed the Cat to the Azores last summer single handed. Not sure if that's possible on this. My friend always had it perfectly maintained by the company that built it so it is just a matter of fixing it.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Big project. A new rig & sails could easily eat $30K or more. The hull repair & paint job - easily $10K or more. New engine, $$$. Can the old engine be rebuilt? I suspect it's a Perkins so....

The upside is those Mercer 44's are a bit of a cult boat so the value is potentially there.

Properly rigged it's not a problem to single hand. Since it needs a new rig anyway, just get one set up for single handing.

If you sailed a Catalina 27 to the Azores solo, why would you need sailing lessons>


----------



## Mirari (Sep 13, 2006)

The Mercer 44 is a beautiful boat. Between replacing the engine, replacing the mast and fixing the hole I think you are looking at at least 30K and a lot of hours. A Mercer in nice shape should be worth in excess of 100K. Sounds like a major project but assuming you know what your doing it could work out well. Just remember things always take longer than you think they will. Good luck.


----------



## JustinB (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmm 30k plus? That's quite a bit. I bought the new to me sails for my Cat for $500.

I did sail solo to the Azores but there were 2 other boats in the group so if I messed up it would not be a disaster. I am not very knowledgeable about sailing, I just kind of winged it. I would want some proper training before I get a bigger boat. Though my lil sailboat seems the better option since $$ is relatively important.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Wait... did I read that right?

You sailed a Catalina 27 to the Azores?


----------



## JustinB (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes, to the Azores and back. The NWS said no hurricanes so we went for it. It was easy. There were no waves, just a nice breeze. I left from MA by the way.


----------



## Mirari (Sep 13, 2006)

How long did it take to sail from MA to the Azores in the Catalina?


----------



## JustinB (Jun 7, 2012)

It took about 2 1/2 weeks. Never doing that again without a faster boat.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

JustinB said:


> Hmm 30k plus? That's quite a bit. I bought the new to me sails for my Cat for $500.
> 
> I did sail solo to the Azores but there were 2 other boats in the group so if I messed up it would not be a disaster. I am not very knowledgeable about sailing, I just kind of winged it. I would want some proper training before I get a bigger boat. Though my lil sailboat seems the better option since $$ is relatively important.


A Mercer is about 4X the size of a Cat 27 (27K Lbs. vs 7K). The cost of boat bits goes up pretty well exponentially with size. The Mercer has 885' of sail vs 346' on the Cat and those sails are much heavier material, reinforcing etc.

I think your sailing experience is adequate - I daresay most of us here haven't crossed the Atlantic under sail, certainly not in a toy boat like a Cat 27.

I'd be more focused on the cost and work to fix that big Mercer. I'm currently doing a Columbia 43 - very similar size boat from the same designer. It's not my first restoration and it's a BIG job. I didn't have to replace the engine or patch the hull either. I did have to completely rebuild the rig though.

If you found used gear, rebuilt engine etc. and did much of the work yourself, you MIGHT do it for $30K but I personally doubt it could be done that cheap. If you intend to basically write cheques to have the work done, it will go over $50K easily.

One big item would be the rig - can you just replace the tube and reuse all the other bits? Or does it need a complete new rig? BIG difference in cost between those two possibilities. Just a boom for that boat would be 4 figure$.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

5000+ miles in 2.5 weeks?
In a Catalina 27?
Singlehanded?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Are you sure you didn't end up in Bedford, MA, and just think it was the Azores?


----------



## davester (Aug 8, 2007)

bljones said:


> 5000+ miles in 2.5 weeks?
> In a Catalina 27?
> Singlehanded?


It looks more like 2000 miles to me.

That's still an average of over 4.5 knots. And no waves, for two and a half weeks plus the return? If there was wind, I would expect some waves.

Are you sure that was the Azores? ;-)


----------



## davester (Aug 8, 2007)

bljones said:


> Are you sure you didn't end up in Bedford, MA, and just think it was the Azores?





> Are you sure that was the Azores? ;-)


Sorry bljones - I didn't see your post before adding mine.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

there was a catalina 27 round the world completed 1990..name my sweet lord. 
what is problem--azores is nothing compared to that. a SAILOR can SAIL anything to anywhere and come back alive. even a catalina 27 or a bendy toy.....


----------



## JustinB (Jun 7, 2012)

No, I left from New Bedford, MA to St. Michaels. The trip there took 2 1/2 weeks, back was roughly the same but I had company that direction. And yes, obviously there were waves but nothing unmanageable. They got to maybe 4-5'. I've seen bigger waves on Long Island Sound and around Nantucket.


----------



## davester (Aug 8, 2007)

That must have been a cool trip. I hope to get some more offshore experience (I have mostly sailed in long island sound and block island sound) but I don't think any trips to the Azores are in my near future. Did you have a wind vane? auto helm?

Good luck with the new boat if you decide to get it. It doesn't seem like the Catalina has limited you too much though.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Justin, on a 27' boat if you make a mistake you can still usually fight back and overcome the boat. Something gets stuck you can unstuck it. On a 44' boat...things go the other way around. The boat will win every time there is an argument, unless you know how to out_smart_ it.

And while a 44' boat will comfortably ride out weather that has a 27 bucking around, again the 44 is going to need a lot more forethought to make it do what you want once it gets another idea in it's head. Little things like reefing the sail will be much harder if you get a late start.

So if you had outstanding weather to the Azores...a 44 won't be too big as long as the weather gods treat you just as kindly.

I'd be more afraid of the possible financial hole. When a boat falls off the stands, the impact travels around in all sorts of ways. Sometimes bulkheads shift and have to be retabbed. On some boats (like Sabre) you may literally have to unbuild the beautiful built-in cabinetry in order to access the hull and the bulkhead tabbing. Surprise! Sometimes tankage shifts or hoses pop. The propshaft, supports, rudder tube, could all have damage that is not obvious to the casual glance. If the insurer offered $200k for the boat--they probably thought it was a total write-off, and depending on their policies (percent of book value) it may need more than a mast and a patch on the hull.

IF you can find a replacement mast, and IF you don't mind having a patch on the hull, as opposed to having at least one entire side of it painted...You might have a bargain. Used masts are hard to find, and once they go longer than 48? 54? feet they become oversize freight and quite expensive to have shipped. Masts are often cut and sleeved (spliced) professionally in order to get them into conventional shipping. Of course, that usually means having the new mast installed at a yard, where they know how to do this. If the new mast isn't identical, many things can still work but that may mean more new hardware, more figuring, more rigging. And if the rigging is 20 years old, ALL the standing rigging and fittings are due for replacement, even without the shock of a fall.

I think you'd want to go over the boat very carefully with your friend, make up a detailed list of whatever the two of you see, and price it out in detail. Also figure in the cost of keeping it in his yard or elsewhere for a long time while you work on it. If the project seems attractive to you, either get the insurance survey that was done. or bring in a surveyor, to see what else you might have missed. If there are no surprises and the price is right, it could be a bargain.

I'd also think a fast thirty grand is not out of line, and that it could easily go into the 40's. If you've never done an engine installation and have the new one installed by a yard? Between that and the mast/rigging, you could probably consume the thirty grand right up front.

If the boat is worth, let's say $100k market value, your friend already got (200-15) 185k for it, so arguably he did all right. You might work up something along the lines of "I'll pay you $$ less the cost of the repairs I have to put in" with a list of what you expect, and an agreement that surprises will come out of the purchase price as well. That kinda protects everybody. Still, that's going to be a big job.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

JustinB said:


> I have a friend who owns a 1970's sailboat. It's a Cape Cod Shipbuilding Mercer 44'. The inboard diesel gave out last fall so he has had it dry in his yard awaiting a new engine. So anyways, on Memorial Day some drunk thought his yard was a road and hit the supports holding the boat up. It fell over and the mast got bent, a hole in the hull the size of a dinner plate as well as the sails getting trashed. Nothing else got damaged but his insurance company offered him $200,000. They let him keep it for $15,000. That's where I come in.
> Any thoughts?


why would they give him 200k if it can be fixed for 30k. does not make since even if they spent 100k to get it fixed why are they totaling it? there may be a bit more to the repair then you can see. will it be insurable after the repairs if done by you?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

bljones said:


> 5000+ miles in 2.5 weeks?
> In a Catalina 27?
> Singlehanded?


You're right - I didn't notice that. 

Edit: He did say one way, but still - 15 days across, Eastward?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

5000 miles, let's say statute instead of nautical. 
Hull speed...optimistically six knots, seven statute mph?
714 hours?

Ooops, only 420 hours in 2.5 weeks.

Look what happened to Global Airlines Flight 33, as reported on the Twilight Zone.


----------



## bjung (Apr 8, 2009)

Reality check....
Newport - Azores = 2000 nm
2 1/2 weeks= 420 hrs.
4.76 kts/ avg speed, totally possible if all planets align....
Not sure where bl gets 5000nm ??


----------



## sd1953 (Mar 21, 2010)

Massachusetts to Azores is 2290 (statute) miles, or 1990 nautical miles. Two and half weeks is 420 hours. Average speed was 4.73 knots. Day and night.
JustinB, did you have a wind vane or autohelm? How did you deal with night watches? (I mean sleep schedule, after all no one can go 17 1/2 days without sleep.)
If you can cross the Atlantic - singlehanded - the boat restoration project is no big deal. The difference in singlehanding a 44 footer, compared to a 27 footer will be enormous. As pointed out earlier, you can wrestle a 27 footer and win. But not a 44 footer. 
Would love to hear about your singlehanding experiences. I am looking to buy a boat and will be alone on it most of the time. I am limiting my search to a mid 30 footer at most, just because of the size of the components and systems.


----------



## JustinB (Jun 7, 2012)

I used a Simrad Wheel Pilot. It made it so easy I could catch up on a half dozen books on my Kindle.

Like I said though, I don't really know much about sailing terms or techniques, it was just a bunch of practice. Still want some training, I spent entirely too much time on the radio with questions every time the wind changed.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

bjung said:


> Reality check....
> Newport - Azores = 2000 nm
> 2 1/2 weeks= 420 hrs.
> 4.76 kts/ avg speed, totally possible if all planets align....
> Not sure where bl gets 5000nm ??


Round trip.


----------



## JustinB (Jun 7, 2012)

bljones said:


> Round trip.


Round trip was approx. 5 weeks with a vacation in between to recuperate. So sailing time was 5 weeks.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

JustinB said:


> No, I left from New Bedford, MA to St. Michaels. The trip there took 2 1/2 weeks, back was roughly the same but I had company that direction. And yes, obviously there were waves but nothing unmanageable. They got to maybe 4-5'. I've seen bigger waves on Long Island Sound and around Nantucket.


Where is St. Michaels in the Azores exactly?


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

mitiempo said:


> Where is St. Michaels in the Azores exactly?


São Miguel(Saint Michael) is the largest Island in the group.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I've never heard it translated before - confused Google Earth as well.

I think that if the insurance company wrote the boat off there is more damage than meets the eye. A 44' boat can eat up a lot of dollars fast.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

bjung said:


> Reality check....
> Newport - Azores = 2000 nm
> 2 1/2 weeks= 420 hrs.
> 4.76 kts/ avg speed, totally possible if all planets align....
> Not sure where bl gets 5000nm ??


He's thinking round trip. OP said one way.


----------



## JustinB (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, after much thought, I've decided not to get the Mercer. My friend and I were looking at it more closely and there is a hairline crack near the middle that wasn't there before. He is just going to part it and scrap it. I get dibs on the bell, sonar and radar. I'm probably going to try and sell my Cat and buy a 32+/-' boat. I don't really want a money pit. The Catalina has been trouble free so I'd like something similar but a bit bigger.

Thanks all for making me think twice, and then a third time...


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I think that sounds prudent. I also think everyone REALLY wants to know more about your trip. Any pictures? Sea stories?


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Going back to the original question 

"Is a 44' too much? " No IMHO

I am 64 and single hand a Bombay 44 around the Eastern Caribbean. Would I sail it transatlantic? Yes.

The Mercer with it's ketch rig would be even easier to handle.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Mirari said:


> T.... Between replacing the engine, replacing the mast and fixing the hole I think you are looking at at least 30K and a lot of hours....


Any one of those three items for a 44 would exceed the $30K...coine them and you are north of $100K.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

When I built my first offshore boat, a 36, I had 500 sq ft of hull surface. Friends building 44 footers nearby had over 1,000 sq ft of hull surface, I had 5,000 lbs of ballast they had 10,000. I had 600 sq ft of sail, they has 1200, etc etc. Every expense they had was double what I had. Their increase in useable interior space was not all that great. I left for the South Pacific, they never left. Some never left the land. 
A 44 footer is huge. Give it a miss , find a 36 footer, and go cruising.


----------



## Mirari (Sep 13, 2006)

sailingfool said:


> Any one of those three items for a 44 would exceed the $30K...coine them and you are north of $100K.


Sailingfool,

I disagree. If you are willing to do all the work yourself it can be done for 30K by doing a little shopping:

1. Purchase or completely rebuild a 4 cylinder diesel: $5k-15K
2. Purchase extrusion or used mast/use the existing standing rigging: $2-15K
3. Basic fiberglass repair and paint one side with Awlgrip - $1-2K

The big issue is the labor. I suspect there could be more involved than 2 months worth of full time work.


----------



## Mirari (Sep 13, 2006)

Brent Swain said:


> When I built my first offshore boat, a 36, I had 500 sq ft of hull surface. Friends building 44 footers nearby had over 1,000 sq ft of hull surface, I had 5,000 lbs of ballast they had 10,000. I had 600 sq ft of sail, they has 1200, etc etc. Every expense they had was double what I had. Their increase in useable interior space was not all that great. I left for the South Pacific, they never left. Some never left the land.
> A 44 footer is huge. Give it a miss , find a 36 footer, and go cruising.


Actually a Mercer 44 is not a large boat. It probably has less interior space than a modern 35 footer like a Catalina or Hunter. Its' a long, lean, head turning machine. When you sail it into a new harbor heads will turn. Can't say that for a modern boat. You don't buy this boat just for the interior. Although I'm not a big fan of centerboards for ocean crossings but I could make an exception with this design.
I agree with what you are saying about labor and cost but that only applies when you are comparing similar type designs.
I think it's sad to scrap this boat.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Mirari said:


> Actually a Mercer 44 is not a large boat. It probably has less interior space than a modern 35 footer like a Catalina or Hunter. Its' a long, lean, head turning machine. When you sail it into a new harbor heads will turn. Can't say that for a modern boat. You don't buy this boat just for the interior. Although I'm not a big fan of centerboards for ocean crossings but I could make an exception with this design.
> I agree with what you are saying about labor and cost but that only applies when you are comparing similar type designs.
> I think it's sad to scrap this boat.


The Mercer 44 may be long and lean but its ballast alone is almost 2000 lbs heavier than the Catalina 27. Displacement 27,000 lbs, ballast 8,600 lbs, and a sail area of just under 900 sq. ft. Everything on the boat will be heavier - read more expensive - from sheets and halyards to rigging and so forth.

I also doubt that the only damage is what is visible when a 27,000 lb boat falls over. Especially after the insurance company writes a 200k check for it.

Sure is a pretty boat though - I have always liked Bill Tripp's designs.

From Sailboat Data:


----------



## JustinB (Jun 7, 2012)

She is a beautiful boat, but I'm afraid it isn't economical to get fixed. The hull is splitting and my friend is worried it will split more when it gets hoisted. He hasn't formally accepted the option to buy back the boat yet. He talked to CCSB and they have an interest in it so hopefully it will go there. I would love to have the boat but it's not in my cards to take on something that big.

I am going to make a new topic so I can figure out what boat to get now. My Cat 27 is a bit small so I want to move up a bit into a 30-something foot boat. The Cape Dory 30 has caught my eye but I'm sure it's too expensive.

As far as my Azores trip. It was so uneventful it was almost painful. It was just sunny and warm like August should be. Only 2 rainstorms. I snoozed on the bench next to the wheel. I read on my Kindle alot, listened to music, grilled alot on my Weber galley que. The auto pilot made it easy. I just had to deal with the pesky sails I know little about. I ran into one boat the whole time I was out of sight of shore. They said hi on the VHF.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

After Katrina our Irwin 54' was toteled by the insurance company... The guy who bought it back figured it just needed a new bobstay, a new shaft, and a paint job.... So far four different owners have spent a total of twice what the boat was worth before the storm, and just have to rebuild the cabinetry inside to finish the repairs.

Be very careful of these types of deals, they can be huge windfalls, but are also huge risks if you don't know exacally what is wrong, how to repair it, AND are capable of walking away from the loss if the damage is more than expected. Like any other high risk, high reward, it's only worth it if you can afford the loss.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Stop giving a rat's ass what others think of your boat and you will save yourself a fortune ,and get more time using the boat for what it is for, cruising. 
Don't let pretentiousness tell you what to like, and become a slave to.


----------



## JustinB (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay, well the people from the salvage company came and picked the boat up this morning. Apparently there's a small house in the keel because she split in half Titanic style when they lifted her. They were concerned that it was a possibility so they braced/reinforced the hull. In any case, massive fail. He is looking into a similar boat for bluewater sailing, so hopefully the search is over quickly. It's a shame because the boat has been in their family since new and has been damned near everywhere. :/


----------



## ragzamoto (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi just scanning on Sailnet was wondering if you have done anything with your 44 mercer I am interested in a project.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

ragzamoto said:


> Hi just scanning on Sailnet was wondering if you have done anything with your 44 mercer I am interested in a project.


I think Justin said it "split in half." Lets put this 1.5 year old thread to bed.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

That's a huge boat far bigger than you need. You only need a bit bigger than what you have , not exponentially bigger. Smaller boats which need far less work are being almost given away. You would be hard pressed in todays market get out of a 44 what you put into her. Look for something smaller which needs far less work, and you will be at sea far sooner with much more money in the bank to cruise her with.


----------



## ragzamoto (Oct 28, 2013)

Seaduction said:


> I think Justin said it "split in half." Lets put this 1.5 year old thread to bed.


Yes thank you but I can read also? I was trying to follow up on the vessel I have put boats together that were cut in half , decks ripped of ect. If the boat is sitting some where and I would like to here back from the person who posted not some one lurking and commenting Thanks.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

ragzamoto said:


> Yes thank you but I can read also? I was trying to follow up on the vessel I have put boats together that were cut in half , decks ripped of ect. If the boat is sitting some where and I would like to here back from the person who posted not some one lurking and commenting Thanks.


Well he said it split in half as the savagers were hulling it away a year and a half ago. He never had possession of the boat, so I think it is likely that it has long ago been cut up and disposed of. If you really want to find out, contact some of the boat salvage companies in southern Mass. I doubt it is still around those guys don't like to keep boats around "hoping" to sell them. If they don't sell in a month or so, they get put on eBay for $100 or cut up and what can be is sold for scrap. If it was in more than one piece then it likely was the latter.

Finding a project should not be to hard as there are lots of boats being sold by the likes of Certified Sales Inc - Liquidation Sales from Sandy. They have had a back log from that storm.


----------



## ragzamoto (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the information ... Thats very sad if in fact they cut it up . The Mercer 44 was one of the great boats not like the junk that is passed off today . Any way I have owned three but there is always the next just maybe not the one any idea what the hull number was? I think Mercer owners would be interested . If it split in the middle it was probably one of the later builds the first 7 were tanks all hand laid 1/2 to 1inch and in stem and keel areas up to 3 inches ahh well . Cheers


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Cape cod ship builders still exists in wareham ma. to my knowledge. They still have an unfinished 44 in their shed last time I was down there. Sure be worth a call to them to see if they have a stick laying around or other bits you could use.


----------



## ragzamoto (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes I know Goody Godwin The owner I think he may have that hull for a long while as he is asking last time I checked $400.000 and will only sell it as a complete hull. One of the reasons it was sad to hear that your friend let them cut up that 44. I am moving on but thanks for the followup.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

$400K for an old Mercer hull? 

That hull will form part of his estate.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

SloopJonB said:


> $400K for an old Mercer hull?
> 
> That hull will form part of his estate.


I would think that would be fitted out as a completed boatl.


----------



## Lodbrog (Mar 25, 2014)

Looking for John B and the post regarding a damaged Mercer 44 somewhere in MAss. Which 44 was damaged and what yard in S Massachusetts. Thank you


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Something to consider is that the insurance company would not have written a $200,000 check if they thought it could be fixed for less than that. 

So if 1/4 of the 200K was matereals and the rest labor at $85/hr then you can expect the job to take WELL IN EXCESS OF 1,750 hours for a well trained crew with full access to a shop and equipment. ($150/000/$85/hr =$1,750 hours or 200+ 8hr days)

Also, do you have the 50K to spend on materials? You're going to have to sub some of the work out, so do you have that money as well? Loans on boats can be had, but not for repair bills. 

I'd say that if you ARE currently a fiberglass worker, or rigger, then maybe this could be a do-able project. This is also the size and scope of a project that could break your back. There are many MANY boats in various states of construction languishing in boat yards and in people's back yards because people underestimated the scope of the project.

If you do have the necessary funds to fix up the boat (50-70K) AND the necessary time to devote (200+ days), then why not spend those funds and that time on a boat of the size you want, that is already set up, and go sail! 

MedSailor

EDIT: I just realized that I am replying to a 2 year old thread. Oh well.... the advice still stand for anyone else considering a job of this scope/magnitude.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for resurrecting this thread - I missed it.

I also want to know why Smack did not jump on this... 
*Single Handing the North Atlantic for a 4000 NM round trip in a Catalina 27* (Smack's old boat)! 
... and he didn't know how to sail? 

If that's not a BFS, I don't know what is...

I gotta add that without pics, it didn't happen.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up herli. Do this count as a BFS?



JustinB said:


> Does this seem like a headache? I have a 70's Catalina 27' and it's a dream. I am thinking of taking the summer off from work and getting sailing lessons, getting her fixed, and sailing her to Europe. I sailed the Cat to the Azores last summer single handed. Not sure if that's possible on this.


Oh hell yeah!!










The C27 is a great boat...as long as the front doesn't fall off:


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Thanks for the heads-up herli. Do this count as a BFS?
> 
> Oh hell yeah!!
> 
> ...


Thats why you are nit supposed to make it out of cardboard...

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

smackdaddy said:


> Thanks for the heads-up herli. Do this count as a BFS?
> 
> Oh hell yeah!!
> 
> ...


Looks like lessons in rigging spring lines would be in order there. Must have been quite a surge.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Thanks for the heads-up herli. Do this count as a BFS?
> 
> Oh hell yeah!!
> 
> The C27 is a great boat...as long as the front doesn't fall off:


Er, as long as the bow isn't *CHEWED* off...

Damn Texas rats....


----------

